# Blacklight Retribution, still a good game to get into?



## Orlandocb (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been playing quite a bit of Planetside but could use something a little more traditional, is Blacklight Retribution still doing good and updating?


----------



## Orlandocb (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't worry anyone im about to answer my own question


----------



## Masonic72 (Jan 15, 2013)

i play it from time to time .Its pretty fun for a freebie


----------



## Orlandocb (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah its a good game been playing it some not as addictive as i thought the menu's and learning curve is abit intimidating but i ended up loving planetside UI, and i refuse to pay for the mess that is mainstream FPS


----------

